# 1985 Nissan 720 Electrical issues



## mkbrowncmh (May 3, 2017)

We've had this 1985 Nissan pickup since it was brand new. We have never had an electrical issue. I just replaced the battery after taking it out of storage. It started right up but for the first time ever, the battery light is on. As always, I immediately took it for an oil change. On the way I tested out the a/c to see if it needed recharged. All was working fine. I accelerated from a stoplight and the fan immediately blew harder than its highest setting and then died. I immediately took it to Advance Auto where I got the battery to tell them something is wrong with this battery. They tested it and told me that my alternator is not working correctly. They told me the a/c blower was likely a motor issue.

I don't believe in coincidences. All of this happened within 2 hours. I hook up a brand new battery, my light comes on, I accelerate and my fan motor blows, now my alternator is bad? Someone please help! Did I likely just blow a fuse in my blower motor? Could the battery have caused all of this? Is my alternator truly bad? What is my next move?


----------



## Sfischer113 (Apr 7, 2021)

I just had an issue where my voltage regulator went out in my alternator, and ended up cooking my battery, because it was putting out to much voltage, blower would blow harder and headlights where brighter. In the regulator is almost as expensive as the new alternator I'm guessing because it's located in side of the alternator itself. You could always use a volt meter and test the amount of power that the alternator is putting out.


----------

